# KA24E Rocker Arm Questions?



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Have a 90 Nissan Stanza with the KA24E engine that is making a ticking sound from one or more rockers. I've been told this engine has the hydraulic lifters in the rocker arms (is this so, and is it in the cam or valve side). Is there a good way to determine which lifter is bad and how? 
Can the hydraulic lifters be removed from the rockers or does the whole unit have to be replaced? I've read that the hydraulic lifters can get clogged and act up. If so, can they be cleaned out and how? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## atomicDog (Apr 22, 2005)

Macc said:


> Have a 90 Nissan Stanza with the KA24E engine that is making a ticking sound from one or more rockers. I've been told this engine has the hydraulic lifters in the rocker arms (is this so, and is it in the cam or valve side). Is there a good way to determine which lifter is bad and how?
> Can the hydraulic lifters be removed from the rockers or does the whole unit have to be replaced? I've read that the hydraulic lifters can get clogged and act up. If so, can they be cleaned out and how? Any help is greatly appreciated!


I have a '92 Stanza and it has hydraulic adjusters in the rocker arms on the valve side. Mine bent valves after the timing chain jumped. After I got it all back together, the rockers are making a lot of noise. Not sure if I have to change them since I bent valves or if something else is causing it. Perhaps someone else will chime in.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

If you had the rockers off the engine they can drain of oil and fill with air. This will cause the rocker noise. Especially if they were turned on their side. To get the air out you need to run the engine for about ten to twenty minutes at around 1000 rpm.. During this time the rockers will make the ticking sound. Gradually during this time the noise will subside as the rockers are purged of air.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Macc said:


> If you had the rockers off the engine they can drain of oil and fill with air. This will cause the rocker noise. Especially if they were turned on their side. To get the air out you need to run the engine for about ten to twenty minutes at around 1000 rpm.. During this time the rockers will make the ticking sound. Gradually during this time the noise will subside as the rockers are purged of air.


I had a noisy lifter on and off for a couple of months after I reassembled everything from timing chain replacement. I chalked it up to a piece of crap or debris that had been knocked loose during all my fiddling with the engine. In any case, just prior to my last oil change, I bought a can of the engine clean stuff that you pour into the crankcase, run the engine for a minute, then drain it with the oil. I am not sure if I flushed out what I needed to or not, but since then, all's been quiet. I would suggest that perhaps there is a piece of debris occasionally preventing the lifter(s) from staying pumped up with oil.

Tim


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump to an old thread,

My 91 has a lifter that acts up, but when it does it feels like im loosing compression in a cylinder. It sounds like an exhaust side. It only happens if i drive for more then 30 minutes on a warm day. I use mobile 1 full synthetic BTW, not sure if that has anything to do with it but i have been running that for years.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Generally, the whole rocker arm is replaced, and you should know that the rocker arms are not all the same part numer. I've heard of some who have removed the lifter out of the rocker arm, took apart the lifter and cleaned it out, but it's a long and tedious job.


----------



## rdrodgers (Aug 17, 2013)

How do you get the lifter out of the rocker arm to clean it? I'm ready to try.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

I ended up replacing the rocker arm/lifters a few years back because the disassembly/cleaning wouldn't help them stay "hydraulic" and filled with oil.
It literally takes about 2mins to get them out. Remove valve cover, unbolt the rocker shaft/assembly from the engine and slide them off the shaft. Slide new ones on, bolt down, and properly torque the shaft, replace the valve cover, and you're good to go.

Correct: there are different p/n's for intake and exhaust. I don't have the receipt handy, but I will see if I can find it to figure it out. The lifter/rockers were still in supply at some Nissan parts houses on the west coast. 

Where are you located?


----------



## rdrodgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Central Texas 90 miles west of Ft Worth


----------

